# Creepyh0ll0w's Fog Curtain



## susan from creepy hollow (Jun 17, 2007)

this is our fog curtain as recorded on October 28, 2009. this is a work in progress, but i think it is fairly effective now. we used it in our haunted trail. this mock-up is using a 400 watt fogger instead of the 700 we usually use, and it also isn't filled with ice. instead it just has a couple of cold beverage cans in it (lol)










and here, mocked up with a strobe:


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Great idea! I'll bet a 700 watter with more frozen bottles would look even better against the strobe. Have fun!


----------



## susan from creepy hollow (Jun 17, 2007)

thanks! it did work better with the bigger fogger and with more ice, but i wanted to mock it up and share the idea with everyone


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

thats awesome


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Simple to make and a great idea, thanks for sharing.


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Nice idea...how long did it take you to drill all those holes??? Pretty cool for a 700w fogger!


----------



## ScareySuzie (Oct 17, 2006)

I was just watching that, it's very cool

My 8 yo said "what are you watching & why does she sound like Dale Jr!" LOL


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

very cool idea love it


----------



## susan from creepy hollow (Jun 17, 2007)

LOL @ Dale Junior! tell her that's how us Georgians sound thanks for all the cool comments, yall!

it didn't take long to drill the holes, i actually had my husband drill them, cause he's faster than i am at stuff like that. we're either gonna make the holes bigger for next year, or add more holes so we'll get better flow.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

That's pretty cool. Simple yet effective, a combination I always like. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## creeperguardian (Nov 6, 2012)

i cant see the pictures


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Here you go:


----------



## R. Lamb (Oct 11, 2011)

Very nice. I bet a projector would add another layer of creepy to it.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Very cool idea! Nice effect!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Oooo, I like it!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

You could form a path with that


----------



## susan from creepy hollow (Jun 17, 2007)

Thanks y'all! I'm pretty proud of my cheap-o fog curtain. Love the projector idea! hmmmmmm.......


----------

